# Cabinets on workshop walls or no cabinets...



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

hey all

quick question/poll

in your workshops, do you prefer having wall cabinets or simply putting tools on racks, pegboards, etc.

I have a lot of wall cabinets. salvaged and old kitchen that had nice cabinets. They said, help me take them down and you can have them! sweet deal!

anyway, I've had them for a while now and every now and again I ask myself what would be better… keeping the cabinets or taking them down. The one advantage is that it keeps the dust down… but they also take up a lot of room..

anyway, just curious what you guys prefer and why

and if you have pics of your shops, post away, always looking for different ideas on setting up the shop

cheers

Pabs


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have both. Some things should be behind doors and other things shouldn't.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I have some open shelves and some pegboard. I have trouble remembering what is behind the closed doors of cabinets.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I think if you have them, then use them! If not I prefer open shelves.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

I think cabinets use the space better and keep dust off the tools. I'm planning more cabinets for my garage/shop.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

In all the shops I've had so far, everything has been on peg board or on shelves. While its nice to see where everything is, things do tend to get a bit dusty, and there's this clumsy habit of knocking things off the wall while reaching for something else.

Since your question is regarding preference of one over the other. I've been thinking of cabinets with peg board combined for tool storage. For myself I see cabinets as a way of freeing up much needed premium wall space, as opposed to hogging up wall space with peg board.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the fact that the tools in my cabinet stay nice and clean, as opposed to all the dust my pegboard-mounted tools accumulate. I would definitely make use of the cabinets if I were you. I think to make the best use of the space, though, I would do some customization on the interiors like chisel racks and the like.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I like a few cabinets just to cover chemicals and stuff that doesn't get used often, like tile tools, drywall stuff, electric stuff, etc. Otherwise, I'd rather have some easy access hanging stuff, like pegboard and French cleated stuff.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Rich…the problem with cabinets is the uppers are 12" deep, lowers 24" deep…a qt of stain or a box of nails is maybe 4" deep. Things tend to get lost.

I always have plywood "castoffs" and once and a while will set up to use them as narrow shelf units (3/4" sides 1/2" shelves)...I leave the sides twice the width when I do the dados and then rip in half when I'm done (ensures that any mis-measure won't matter since it will be mirrored on the other side). 4-6" width is usually more that enough and everything is visible.

As usual just MHO…


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have them. I got them used at the reuse store. They are nice. I did over do it and had to take some down. I guess what I have learned is that workshop layout will always be evolving in my work space.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I have pegboards and my most used tools hang on them. When I'm done, I dust them off with the air compressor, along with the rest of my shop/tools.

The cabinet that I do have is filled with chemicals: paint, sealer, stain, etc… And it's a sealed metal and locking unit. (I have kids.)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Cabinets in correct layouts are a huge storage bonus for shop walls. They help keep things organized, and dust free. Even in small shed workshops, good cabinet design allows you to make the best use of every cubic inch of space you have available.

Having said that. Pull out residential cabinetry is NOT what I am talking about, but rather more purpose designed and built cabs. Perhaps you could modify a residential cabinet to suit your needs, but out of the box as it were, not such a great deal…


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

"Perhaps you could modify a residential cabinet to suit your needs, but out of the box as it were, not such a great deal…"

I don't see what the big deal is with that. Mine were used kitchen cabinates that I got for like $20-$30 each. They hold all of the tools and jars that I can fit in them, do a good job keeping the dust out and after three years they are still in the same shape they were in when I got them.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Cabinets for sure.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd like some for my finishes and abrasives, but for most things I need to be able to see things to find them. I'd go crazy looking for something in a bunch of cabinets and I'm not that organized about where I put things. Plus I only have one wall I could hang them on in my garage.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Cabinets all the way, for lowers be nicer to have smaller drawers and tops more shelves. sometimes just make special cabinets for a group of tools as well…...


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i have cabinets and pegboard.prefer cabinets keeps things cleaner and more organized for me.like agallant said mines a evolving space also.give me a day or two and i'll change my mind!!!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

whitebeast et al…would be a very interesting poll to see how many people spend as much time working on their shops as they do making stuff in it! I'll start with a "hanging head in shame…YES". But I find it relaxing and it keeps me off the streets.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I used to; now I more closely weight the time spent vs money spent and usually end up buying what I need.
For example I just bought an incra ibox instead of making a jig (or several) to accommodate my box joint needs.


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

well. the votes are in…Cabinets win! 
I think If I painted mine white that might make them look less imposing.

what I would love to do is completely clear out the shop, paint everything, and then start fresh… but that likely won't happen anytime soon

and Teejk… I spend as much time working on my shop as I do on other projects,you're not alone!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I would urge you to paint EVERYTHING gloss white. It makes a big difference in the light level and dust won't stick to it like it will to a flat finish. I even did my ceilings in gloss white. I too like cabinets to keep things cleaner.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

^Good info about the gloss.


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah, as soon as I'm done my next project I will do a major overhaul.. If I think of it I'll make sure to take some before and after pics!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I like cabinets.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I recently moved my workshop and before moving in I removed a huge cabinet from this new shop, that was taking up needed space in this small shop. (13' x 22') I painted the walls and the T-Bar ceiling gloss white. I mounted the cabinets that I had made for the old shop. Three of them, side by side, mounted above my equipment (jointer and planer). They are just 5 1/2" deep 48" x 48" and hold a lot of stuff. Not too deep. Nothing is in front of anything. Easy to find what I need. The idea of painting them white is a good one. I need to do that. Whatever you do… do not put in sliding doors. Regular hinged doors are much better and I made my own simple hinges for these cabinets.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

If you're worried about filling up the space remove the shelves, take a straight edge and a circular saw and remove the amount of thickness that you don't need. If you only want them 8" deep then slice off 16" from the bottom cabinets and glue/screw a new back on. It'll remove a lot of excess weight, free up lots of space and give the benefit of the dust free area. I only wish someone would toss a set of free/cheap cabinets my way to do this with.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I use RustOleum high gloss white enamel and it has proven it's cost by not collecting dust and dirt/grease just wipes off with a damp rag.


----------

